# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Chọn máy cắt plasma  như thế nào để đảm bảo năng suất và chất lượng cắt

## hoan kt

Cắt Plasma– là quá trình cắt thép và các kim loại khác ở các độ dày cắt khác nhau sử dụng mỏ cắt plasma.

Hiện nay ở Việt Nam, máy cắt plasma được dùng khá phổ biến trong ngành công nghiệp cơ khí. Vậy cần chú ý những điểm nào để lựa chọn được 1 chiếc máy cắt plasma phù hợp với công việc cũng như mục đích của mình. Hôm nay, MC Việt Nam sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một số lưu ý khi chọn mua 1 chiếc máy cắt plasma thích hợp.


1.  Vật liệu dùng để cắt là vật liệu nào?
Trước hết để lựa chọn được một chiếc máy cắt phù hợp chúng ta cần xét xem vật liệu chúng ta muốn cắt là loại vật liệu nào. Phương pháp cắt plasma có thể cắt nhiều loại vật liệu, cũng như độ dày khác nhau. Máy cắt plasma có thể cắt nhiều loại vật liệu chứa sắt, hoặc không chứa sắt, độ dày cắt có thể lên đến 80mm.

2.  Chọn bộ nguồn Plasma thích hợp
Bộ nguồn Plasma có rất nhiều loại và chất lượng cũng rất khác nhau. Tùy theo độ dày vật liệu cắt và yêu cầu chất lượng đường cắt mà có thể chọn nguồn cắt Plasma thông thường hay nguồn Plasma có độ phân giải cao.
- Nguồn cắt Plasma thường: Do đặc điểm của tia Plasma mà đường cắt hơi nghiêng ~ từ 3 - 10 độ.
- Nguồn cắt plasma có độ phân giải cao: có chất lượng đường cắt gần tương ứng với cắt bằng tia Laser, nhưng tốc độ cắt thì nhanh hơn nên giá thành khá cao.

3.  Khả năng cắt và đục lỗ của máy
Trước khi thực hiện cắt cần chú ý đến đường cắt, với đường cắt dài cần phải thử thao tác di chuyển tay cắt để chắc chắn mức độ thuần thục của tay cắt khi thực hiện cắt thực tế. Dừng tay cắt hoặc bắt đầu lại trong quá trình cắt thực tế tại điểm dừng sẽ là rất khó khăn và có thể gây ra ảnh hưởng xấu đến chất lượng đường cắt.
Công nhân kỹ thuật cần phải đảm bảo sử dụng đúng dòng cắt và tốc độ cắt, cần phải cắt thử trên cùng một loại vật liệu mà bạn sẽ thực hiện trên thực tế.
Nếu xuất hiện các tia lửa plasma trên bề mặt vật cắt, điều đó có nghĩa là bạn đã di chuyển tay cắt quá nhanh. Với một tốc độ cắt phù hợp hồ quang plasma nên duy trì ở góc 15 đến 20o so với hướng di chuyển.
Ví dụ với máy cắt plasma Powermax 105

[IMG] 
- Khả năng cắt tối đa bằng tay là 38mm, cắt tự động là 22mm. Khả năng cắt đứt bằng tay là 50mm
- Khả năng đục lỗ: Lượng kim loại thoát trong 1h là 9,8kg. Sâu x rộng: 6.4 mm x 7.4 mm
Dựa vào các thông số về khả năng cắt và đục lỗ trên, căn cứ vào từng mục đích cắt mà người thợ kỹ thuật sẽ chọn được 1 chiếc máy cắt phù hợp theo yêu cầu của công việc
4. Chọn các loại khí sử dụng trong cắt plasma
Các loại khí được sử dụng trong cắt plasma, ưu điểm và nhược điểm của mỗi loại khí khi thực hiện cắt cho thép carbon, thép không gỉ và nhôm.

Các loại khí:

Air / Air

Thép Carbon: Chất lượng cắt/tốc độ cắt tốt. Kinh tế

Thép không gỉ: Chất lượng cắt/tốc độ cắt tốt. Kinh tế

Nhôm: Chất lượng cắt/tốc độ cắt tốt. Kinh tế

Oxygen (O2) / Air

Thép Carbon: Chất lượng cắt/tốc độ cắt tốt nhất. Rất ít xỉ

Thép không gỉ: Không nên dùng

Nhôm: Không nên dùng

Nitrogen (N2) / CO2

Thép Carbon: Chất lượng cắt bình thường ít xỉ. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Thép không gỉ: Chất lượng cắt xuất sắc. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Nhôm: Chất lượng cắt xuất sắc. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Nitrogen (N2) / Air

Thép Carbon: Chất lượng cắt bình thường ít xỉ. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao nhất

Thép không gỉ: Chất lượng cắt tốt. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Nhôm: Chất lượng cắt tốt. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Nitrogen (N2) / H20

Thép carbon: Chất lượng cắt bình thường ít xỉ. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao nhất

Thép không gỉ: Chất lượng cắt xuất sắc. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Nhôm: Chất lượng cắt xuất sắc. Tuổi thọ thiết bị cao

Argon Hydrogen / N2

Thép carbon: Không nên dùng

Thép không gỉ: Xuất sắc đối với tấm cắt dày hơn 1/2 inch

Nhôm: Xuất sắc đối với tấm cắt dày hơn 1/2 inch


Với những kiến thức trên MC Việt Nam mong rằng các bạn sẽ chọn được cho mình chiếc máy cắt plasma kèm theo bộ phụ kiện cắt plasma thích hợp nhất cho mục đích công việc của bạn. Khi cần tư vấn về kỹ thuật và các phương pháp về hàn cắt hãy liên lạc ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và hướng dẫn cụ thể, giúp các bạn chọn lựa cho mình 1 sản phẩm đạt chuẩn kỹ thuật với giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết bạn vui lòng liên hệ hotline: 0915.125.215

----------

inoxtanson

----------


## inoxtanson

trước bên em dùng máy Miller của mỹ, sau này mua con Trung quốc, sài phà phà... :Big Grin:

----------


## nvcnc1

Máy cắt cnc của Trung quốc thì giá thành mềm hơn nhưng không được ưa chuộng nhiều vì chi phí vận hành cao và bảo hành bảo trì không được tốt. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại trang của nhà sản xuất đầu tiên tại Việt Nam: http://plasmacnc.com.vn/

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ nào nhà mình cắt plasma bằng khí trộn rồi cho em xin chút kinh nghiệm với. Cắt bằng nitơ là căm chai nitơ vào rồi cắt hay ntn ạ ? Còn cái khí 95% nitơ, 5%hidrô có cụ nào biết chỗ bán ko ạ ? Cái này thấy bảo dùng cắt inox cũng tốt.

----------

